# Socialization vs. Dangerous Viruses/Parasites



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope I'm not driving y'all crazy with my questions, but I have plenty of them and this forum has been a wealth of information! 

Our puppy Riley will get her final set of shots (including Parvo) on the 28th at her 12 week mark. The vet says we should wait until the 16th week when she has the titer test (sp?) before we take her to parks, on walks, etc. I'm really worried that those extra 4 weeks will be a missed opportunity for socialization. One of my friends has a 13 week old puppy (fully vaccinated) that she is already taking hiking and on walks because her vet and breeder said socialization is more important than the risk of catching something.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Personally, I say take the risk. I actually did not know better when I had Kobi as a puppy, and we did all kinds of things, including walks, from day one. He is not scared of any puppy, dog, cat, person, car, machine, fireworks, thunder, etc. Completely fearless. He DOES still startle, obviously, but he's not afraid of new situations or experiences.

Obviously you should avoid "questionable" dogs like strays, but I think the risk is not as great as we are led to believe. Feel free to take my opinion with a grain of salt, I also believe that our society as a whole (at least in the US) is overly concerned about germs... so basically I take the same stance with my dog that I would with myself.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Both my vet and breeder recommended letting my dog socialize with other dogs and people right away. Obviously I wasn't letting him run wild with feral dogs, or dogs with questionable health. But I started introducing him to a friend's dog, a 4-year-old Golden who was in good health and up-to-date on vaccinations. He also got to play with other healthy puppies. I think it was after his third set of jabs that I started letting him interact with dogs I did not personally know--my memory is a little fuzzy there--too many late nights with the puppy!

16 weeks seems to be the old standard of when your dog should be allowed to interact with other dogs, but I do know many people who followed that advice and ended up with fearful or at least very shy dogs. A lot of training facilities actually encourage people to take their dogs to a puppy kindergarten as early as 8 weeks. I think as long as you're making responsible decisions about which dogs you let your puppy socialize with, you'll most likely be fine. Of course, if you're in an area known for parvo outbreaks or something, then maybe be more cautious. On that note, apparently New York and Arizona are seeing spikes in parvo this year. 

Also, socializing with other dogs helps immensely with bite inhibition--it did for Jasper, anyway. I think there are some things that dogs learn from other dogs better than they learn from humans.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Our vet also thought socialization was more important than the small chance Pippa could get something. And, to be honest, I am really glad that I followed the vet's directions!
We were out and about a lot during the 12-20 week period - visiting stores that allowed dogs, introducing her to friends' dogs for playdates (I knew these dogs would be vaccinated and low-risk for infections) and bringing her to lots of new places to walk - paths through town, the woods, etc. Pippa has done GREAT with dogs since then - and I truly think getting her out and about helped!! 

We did wait to start her at Puppy Kindergarten until 16 weeks. 

Also, as redrover mentioned, playing with other dogs really helped with Pippa's bite inhibition. She was a HORRIBLE nipper as a puppy and interacting with other dogs really helped with that!
Good luck and congrats on your new pup


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We took Mischa to a friends bbq the day we got her at 8 weeks, and she was in puppy class the following week. 
She had a few minor illnesses, but that wasn't until after her final set of shots and were unrelated to what the vaccines protect.

Even with all of the socializing, she still is nervous at times, so I'm glad we worked on it right away.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Pravo is a killer. Why risk it. Pick up the puppy and carry it around, don't let it sniff dog poop. Other than that you can take the puppy anywhere safe. People should wash hands before touching your puppy. 
Their immune system is too weak and there is no need to risk getting infected with anything.

Some think 2 shots are enough and the third shot should only be administered if antibodies are still not present. My opinion is that there is too much vaccination going around and over-vaccination is related with increased cancer risk in dogs and cats.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in the camp that thinks earlier is better. We had Pumpkin in the woods at 9 wks. 16 wks is a very late start, IMO.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Here in Oz we have two lots of vaccinations for puppies, one at 6 weeks and another at 12. We then waited two weeks for the vaccinations to work and then started socialising with the unknown dogs. Prior to vaccinations, he was taken out, but always on lead and never allowed to sniff at poo. Poo is a great Parvo spreader.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

After Odin got his 2nd shots at 11 weeks our vet said it was no problem to go on walks as long as we avoided the off leash dog parks and areas that dogs often frequented to do their business and to keep him away from getting anything bad in his mouth. 

We have also done Puppy Gymboree where all the puppies are required to show their proof of vaccination, and we started Puppy Pre-School this week. We also were given a socialization scavenger hunt, wherein we're supposed to do such things as ride an elevator, meet senior citizens, ride public transit, get treat from a man with a beard, meet a person in a wheel chair, go to a hardware store etc.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice! 

We've taken Riley lots of places since we've had her, but we are very careful about where we set her down. We took her to our neighborhood farmer's market, but had her in a doggie stroller so she could see/hear/smell everything, but wasn't walking around with the other dogs. She goes on a car ride just about every day to my mom's house and we've taken her to my sister's house to play with her chihuahua puppy. (That has been a great lesson in playing gently with small dogs... lol.)

I think as soon as she has her 12 week shots we are going to consider her *safe* and just make sure she doesn't go to any dog parks or sniff unknown poo piles. I really want her to grow up as a well-adjusted dog who isn't afraid of new experiences.

@Kristen - could you send me the list of things you did for the socialization scavenger hunt? It sounds like a GREAT idea and I'd like to expose her to as many things as possible at an early age. She's still small enough to carry, so we could do most of those things without her feet touching the ground in strange places.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd like the list of hunts too, maybe just post them up for all to read? could be very helpful to alot of ppl.

thanks


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Here it is!

Socialization Scavenger Hunt

Go for 3 car rides
Have a bath (at home or groomer)
Meet 2 grey haired senior citizens
Meet a person with a cane or in a wheelchair
Visit a garden center or hardware store
Visit the vet without an appointment and just sit in the waiting-room
Visit 2 friends at their homes
Do "sit" and "down" for a stranger
Go to a friends house and leave puppy there for an hour without you
Take biscuits from 3 different children
Carry your pup to 3 different parks
Ride on public transit while being carried
Meet 3 friendly dogs owned by friends
Ride an elevator
Meet another domestic pet while on leash
Take a biscuit from a man with a beard

Good luck!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

How old was your pup when you got all those done? Looks fun. Thanks


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We're still working on it! He's 14 weeks right now


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

kristen said:


> Go for 3 car rides
> Have a bath (at home or groomer)
> Meet 2 grey haired senior citizens
> Meet a person with a cane or in a wheelchair
> ...


We're half-way through the list already! I guess I'm lucky to have a family that fills most of those requirements (friendly dogs, dad has a beard, grandma came to visit, etc.)

Thanks for the list!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Our baby girl got her last set of shots today! The hubby took her out on her first walk and he says she's loving it. He even sent me a pic... I'm so proud! 

He is under strict instructions to keep her from touching other dogs or sniffing poop!


----------



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

i carried mine round alot but they get heavy fast! i think so long as you ovoid dof parks and places foxes ect are or poo its ok, they have their mothers amenity till about 10 weeks anyway....


enjoy


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley experienced sand for the first time last night at our neighborhood park and she absolutely went nuts with excitement! She dug around in it and ran in circles she was so happy. I can't wait to take her to the beach!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

threefsh said:


> Riley experienced sand for the first time last night at our neighborhood park and she absolutely went nuts with excitement! She dug around in it and ran in circles she was so happy. I can't wait to take her to the beach!


Does it snow where you live? You'll get the same reaction all winter!
Our girl loves any loose surfaces. There was a huge pile of wood chips at a local trail that was probably going to be spread out the next day. Mischa caught one look and went ballistic. Running in circles around it, through it, over it! Lucky for the landscape guys, it was a humongous pile that didn't look too much smaller after she was done with it...


----------

